# Insulating basement windows



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You could look into using a thick fire-rated type insulation. I propose this, because it is thick and dense, and can be cut to a ''shape'', unlike normal batt insulation. 
So if you have a cavity that the winow sits in, all you would have to do is cut a section to a ''tight-fit-size'' and insert it into the window area.

Link: http://www.roxul.com/sw34066.asp


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.......

The house I live in has cellar windows kinda like that,.....
I Stuffed them full of fiberglass Batts,+ it really Helped....

And as for the Fire Hazard from the Dryer Vent,.......
The Vent itself shouldn't really be any sort of Hazard per say, the expelled air isn't all that Hot.....
The Usual Issues are not cleaning the lint,+ dust that accumulates in them,.....
Then it's entirely possible for the Dryer to ignite the lint,+ dust causing a Fire.....
But,.....
It's Not the actual Vent that causes it.....


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

HD sells sheets of styrafoam with foil faced and paper backing and about 1/2" thick they come in 2'x 4' sheets.cut those the size of the window and tape them up.you might see thicker sheets that you can slide in from the outside against the glass.that cold is running along the ground and dropping into the window area especially is a pit on the outside.


----------

